# Sticky  Betta compatibility



## Fishy friend2

i just decided to make a little sheet that had, commonly sold, easy to care for and cheap compatible fish for bettas
if anyone has any corrections on this, please comment and ill edit it 

Some Betta fish will NOT tolerate tank mates and will go on a killing frenzy when introduced to other fish, so if you do decide to keep your Betta with other fish. Make sure that you have a backup plan incase It doesn't work. And make sure that you add the Betta last, because this will prevent some aggresion. If you add it first then the Betta will claim its territory and then when you introduce the new fish the Betta will think that the new fish are in his territory and kill the fish

*generally compatible fish for bettas* 

*----Name of fish-------minimum tank size------minimum group number*
Ember tetras--------10 gallons----------six
Habrosus cories--------10 gallons----------six
hastatus cories------10 gallons-------------six
Von-rio tetras-------------15 gallons---------ideally 7 or more
Pristilla tetras------------10 gallons-----------six
Head and light tetras----10-------------------six
Cherry barbs----------15 gallons----------------six
Neon tetras-------------10 gallons------------ Six
Neons tetras can be a bit nippy when kept in small numbers so you would need atleast 6 to house them properly with a Betta. The same goes for other species of tetras, the minimum number can vary though.
galaxy rasboras------------10 gallons-----------Six
panda and pygmy cories------10 gallons-----------Six
most other cories-----------15-20 gallons -----Six 
harlequin rasbora -----------10 gallons---------Six
non fancy female guppies------10 gallons ------- Three
endlers livebearers------------10gallons---------Three
zebra danios-----------------3.5 foot tank-------Six
Bristle nose plecos------------2.5 foot tank-------One
Bushy nose plecos-------------2.5 foot tank------One
non colorful platies------------10 gallons---------Three
glo fish----------------------3.5 foot tank--------Six
rummy nose tetras------------15 gallons-----------Six
glo light tetras----------------10 gallons----------Six
cardinal tetras----------------15 gallons----------Six
X ray tetras-------------------10 gallons----------Six
"feeder guppies"---------------10 gallons-----------Three
Khuli loaches------------------2 foot tank--------Six
Scissor tail rasboras-------------10 gallons----------Six
Otos---------------------------10 gallons---------3 - 4
Bloodfin tetras-------------------15 gallons-------- Six
Rasbora Brigittae-----------------5 gallons----------Six
Black neon tetras------------------15 gallons-------six
Yoyo loaches

*Shrimp that are compatible with bettas*

Ghost shrimp---------------------2.5 gallons --------one
Amano shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons----------one
Cherry shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons---------one
and a little note about shrimp, they are a hit and miss, some bettas are fine with shrimp and some aren't but all of my bettas have been fine with shrimp that are over 1 inch. I would suggest that a well planted tank with lots of cover should be used when having small ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp

*Snails that are compatible with bettas*

Apple snails------------------10 gallons-----------one 
Ramshorn snails------------5 gallons---------one
Malaysian trumpet snails---2.5 gallons--------one
Pond snails--------------------2.5 gallons---------one
Nerite snails------------------5 gallons----------one
Snails are a hit and miss too with bettas some will tolerate them but some will chop their feelers off


*sometimes compatible fish with bettas*

*---Name of fish------------Minimum tank size------minimum group number* 

male, and female Fancy guppies----------10 gallons-----------three 
Sparkling gouramis------------------------10 gallons----------one
bright and colorful platies----------------10 gallons-----------three
Black widow tetras----------------------20 gallons------------Eight to not be as nippy
sword tails----------------------------2 ft. Tank------------Three 
Mollies-------------------------------25 gallons ----------3
Lyre tail guppies-----------------------10 gallons-------------Three

*Fish that are rarely compatible with bettas*

Including information regarding minimum group and tank size for this part of the list would most likely encourage people to further on and try the compatibilities which I wouldn't recommend. 

Serpae tetras
other bettas. Unless you are attempting a breeding situation or it's in a sorority if females. Both situations require lots of research. You will soon find out that both situations can also be very risky aswell
SA cichlids
NW cichlids
Dwarf gouramis
Tiger barbs
Honey gouramis
Angel fish
Honey gouramis
Boesemani rainbows
Red tailed sharks
Any type of crayfish with claws over half an inch


Hope this helped!


----------



## yannis2307

another must-be-stickied thread


----------



## Betta man

Females can be kept together. It needs a little work, but good job!. Another thing to add is that female guppies can be kept with female bettas, but male guppies should not be kept with female bettas as the guppies inseminate the bettas and they don't like it and attack the guppy. Tetras are fin nippers and mostly shouldn't be kept with male bettas.


----------



## BettaGuy

My betta chases the ghost shrimp, but he doesn't attack it. It is a fairly big one so I guess thats the reason. It wase the same with my amano shrimp untill they commited suicide


----------



## Fishy friend2

Betta man said:


> Females can be kept together. It needs a little work, but good job!. Another thing to add is that female guppies can be kept with female bettas, but male guppies should not be kept with female bettas as the guppies inseminate the bettas and they don't like it and attack the guppy. Tetras are fin nippers and mostly shouldn't be kept with male bettas.


I've never had a fin nipping problem with my long finned bettas and tetras as long as I keep the environment stress free, and the groups optimal around 6+. I know female guppies can be kept with bettas. I will fix that ant the list. And I didn't want to get into specifics about keeping female Betta sororities. But I was thinking about writing an article on sororities anyways. So I'll do that aswell. Thank you for the feedback


----------



## lohachata

*OMG !!!!!!!!!!! betta man ;yu are sooooo amazing.....*
i am learning so much from you....i never knew that you could cross bettas and guppies....what are they called ; bettagups ??
please...please....go learn about fish before you post something like that statement....

friend2....you have put up some pretty decent information today...thank you...


----------



## WildForFish

Betta Man


NOT all female Bettas can be kept together, each has its own personality and temperaments.

As I have kept many females in Community tanks, I speak from experience.


Betta Man, please explain the needed work?

AS well the statement in regards to the male guppies mating with female Bettas.

There are actually a few Tetras that can be housed with male Bettas, again from experience, as I keep both.


Fishy Friend2,

Once again, very informative post!.

Please keep up the good work, you have been able to give very important and needed research material in just a few posts.


WFF


----------



## lohachata

i agree with WFF..
GREAT JOB FF2...


----------



## Fishy friend2

Thanks for the encouraging posts guys! I had been inactive from this forum and more active on another one. I thought that since its been a while, and I already had these posts made. I would post them up on here aswell as the other forum


----------



## yannis2307

great posts indeed FF2! and i think i can see a little temper here.....


----------



## Betta man

The guppies will try to inseminate the female bettas and the females attack them. That happened several times with me. You're right, not all females can be kept together. It was under rarely compatible and they are commonly compatible. I guess it's just different tetras, but I've heard things about tetras demolishing bettas fins. Those are little things.


----------



## lohachata

betta man....i would like to know exactly what it is in the original post that "needs work"..

FF2 has posted some of the best and most informative data on Betta Splendens that has ever been posted on this site....all of the posts worthy of being made a sticky...


----------



## Fishy friend2

Oh wow. Thank you lohachata! I am very happy that you think of the threads that I made like that. Its great to know such a respected moderator thinks my threads are "sticky worthy"


----------



## Betta man

loha, did you see at the bottom where it said, "last edited by fish friend 2 today at 10:22. If I'm not mistaken, he edited the part about sororities. That or I'm going blind. I also think your posts are sticky worth.


----------



## mikkolopez

Very informative. I guess the default would be 1 Betta per tank.

Locally they are called Fighting Fish according to the LFS as they are always in "Rambo" mode when tanked with other fish.


----------



## Eamhhair

I got a ten-gallon tank two weeks ago with a Three-spotted gourami, two feeder fish, a plecostomus, and an angel fish. I had a one-gallon tank with an aggressive female betta (she killed any tank-mates I tried to put in there with her). It's nearing winter time and I only have one heater. I mad sure the new fish were all settled down together and calm before putting in the betta two days ago. Today, I woke up to her flaring at the gourami. I'd be worried, but there's no biting involved, and when the betta chases the groumi, It's not super-fast motion, the betta just swims after it with flared gills (sometimes very slowly)


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

Moonie had my snails feelers for snack!


----------



## emc7

betta and gourami are related fish that will both want to own a piece of the tank's surface. Watch them as they are capable of killing each other but it also possible they will work out a dividing line. If you see blood or fins losing big chunks, separate them ASAP.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

ive heard angels and bettas arent a good mix either, once the angel gets big enough betta looks like lunch.


----------



## Betta man

Angels are usually okay with other fish if they've been raised with them. eamhhair, you're tank is WAY overstocked. Feeder fish grow to 12 inches long and are messy, the common pleco gets very large, three spot gouramis get to 6 inches long, and angels are fine in that tank while they're still young. I would get rid of the feeders and pleco. The gouramis need a larger tank. Try maybe a 50 gallon.


----------



## dannygreen

lohachata said:


> *OMG !!!!!!!!!!! betta man ;yu are sooooo amazing.....*
> i am learning so much from you....i never knew that you could cross bettas and guppies....what are they called ; bettagups ??
> please...please....go learn about fish before you post something like that statement....
> 
> friend2....you have put up some pretty decent information today...thank you...


Im agree dude! @bettaman is the best!


----------

